# Guter Wille, keine Ahnung, grüner Teich mit "Schwimmsubstrat"



## csundco (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Haus mit Gartenteich gekauft. Erste Aktion war ein "Kinderschutzgitter" über dem Teich. Die Vorbesitzer hatten den Teich leergepumpt und alle Pflanzen entfernt. Im Verlauf von ca. 2 Jahren ist der Teich dann wieder vollgeregnet. Wir wussten also, die Folie ist dicht. 

Jetzt hatten wir den guten Willen, den Teich mit Leben zu erwecken und gedacht "dass das auch ohne viele Informationen klappt", nur irgendwie scheint das gerade gründlich schief zu gehen.

Da wir nicht erkennen konnten, wie der Teich zonenmäßig aufgebaut ist, wie tief er ist und wieviel Schlamm, Blätter u.ä. am Grund liegen, haben wir ihn vor drei Wochen leergepumpt (Siehe Bild), gereinigt und mit Leitungswasser wieder gefüllt.

An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Teich ca. 1,10 tief, der größte Teil der Fläche ist ca. 80 cm tief. Der Teich ist voll nach Süden ausgerichtet und wir beschatten ihn seit Tagen notdürftig mit einem Sonnenschirm.
Er hat keine wirkliche Sumpfzone, die erste kleine Stufe ist ca. 40 cm unter dem Rand. Letzterer ist mit Steinen bedeckt und scheint nie wirklich in die Bepflanzung eingebaut gewesen zu sein, gerüchteweise wurde der Teich von den Vorbesitzern als reiner Seerosenteich genutzt.

Wir hatten (haben?) den Ehrgeiz den Teich ohne Filter und Pumpe zu betreiben, dafür würden wir auf größere und viele Fische verzichten.  

Also, wir haben Kokosmattenoben um den Teichrand gelegt. Sie liegen im Teich auf der ersten Stufe auf. Wir haben Pflanzen in Pflanzschalen auf die höchste Stufe (ca. 2-20cm unter Wasser) gesetzt, zwei Seerosen in Kübeln auf den Grund gestellt und einige freischwimmende Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut, Wasserhyzinthen, __ Krebsschere, Wassernuss) "ins Wasser geworfen".
Auf Erde haben wir verzichtet, da wir dachten, bei der Verwendung von Teichsubstrat (poröse Kiesel?) bringen wir weniger Biomasse ein und tun unserem Teich etwas Gutes.
Tja, ein Teil des Substrats ist schon beim Wassereinlassen an die Oberfläche geschwommen und treibt da bis heute. Jetzt wird der Teich auch noch massiv grün und schaumig. 

Jetzt brauchen wir dringend Hilfe, wie wir ihn (noch) retten können! Sind für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!


----------



## fleur (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Guter Wille, keine Ahnung, grüner Teich mit "Schwimmsubstrat"*



			
				csundco schrieb:
			
		

> "dass das auch ohne viele Informationen klappt",
> Teich haben wir vor drei Wochen leergepumpt und mit Leitungswasser wieder gefüllt.
> den Teich ohne Filter und Pumpe zu betreiben
> Jetzt wird der Teich auch noch massiv grün und schaumig.



Hallo csundso,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Komplett-Teich-:crazy 

ich heiße Carin - wir mögen's hier ein bißchen "kuschelig" mit Vornamen - nur so nebenbei

1. mit Informationen klappt's halt viel besser 

2. persönlich bin ich davon überzeugt, einen Gartenteich auch ohne Filter und Pumpe (und Fische) betreiben zu können 

3. allerdings mit *viel* Pflanzen 
bei Deiner Aufzählung lese ich z.B. nix von Unterwasserpflanzen = effektiver Algenkonkurrent - die sollten unbedingt noch rein

4. leergepumpt und mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt:
darin sehe ich den Knackpunkt !!! da muß Leben in die Bude, der Teich muß beimpft werden, z.B. mit Wasser/Mulm (Bakterien) von einem guten alten "eingefahrenen" Nachbarsteich

und 5. Geduld  

Viel Spaß + Erfolg mit Teich und Forum

Carin :smoki


----------



## csundco (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Guter Wille, keine Ahnung, grüner Teich mit "Schwimmsubstrat"*

Hallo Carin,

ich bin Chris (das erste "c" von csundco). 

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich dachte, z.B. __ Hornkraut wäre eine Unterwasserpflanze? Wieviel muss denn davon rein? In den Gartenmärkten hier kriegt man diese kleinen Becher zu kaufen, davon haben wir 5 mit Hornkraur reingetan. Dazu zwei Krebsscheren und eine Wassernuss. Was und wieviel sollte jetzt noch dazu?
Und wieviel Wasser vom Nachbarteich muss rein? (Wie haben sogar nette Nachbarn mit einem echten "Ökoteich", der seit Jahren im Schatten vor sich hin lebt...

Geduld ist nicht meine starke Seite, aber ich werde üben...

Danke für den Tipp!
Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Guter Wille, keine Ahnung, grüner Teich mit "Schwimmsubstrat"*

Hallo Chris & Co.!

Und auch von mir :Willkommen2.

__ Hornkraut ist eine Unterwasserpflanze. Davon kann man nie genug haben. Schön wären dazu bestimmt noch __ Wasserpest, __ Papageienfeder, __ Tausendblatt. Was der Baumarkt so hergibt. 

Was habt Ihr denn für merkwürdiges Teichsubstrat, das schwimmt?
Wir empfehlen gerne ein leichtes Sand-Lehm-Gemisch zum Pflanzen. Als Bodengrund auch feinen Sand (das mögen die lieben kleinen, erwünschten Bakterien). Dazu noch ein Eimerchen Bodenmulm und Wasser vom Nachbarn.

Das mit den Algen ist zu Beginn völlig normal - der Teich muß sich erst einspielen. Dann die Ränder noch schön üppig bepflanzen. Und wenn Ihr ohne Fische leben könnt, könnt Ihr getrost auf Filter pipapo verzichten. 

Vielleicht ein kleines Wasserspiel? Um ein bißchen Bewegung reinzubringen. Mücken hassen das und das Geplätscher beruhigt so schön...

Ansonsten - Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Guter Wille, keine Ahnung, grüner Teich mit "Schwimmsubstrat"*

Hallo Chris,

 Herzlich :Willkommen2  bei den Teich - :crazy 

Ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Geduld ist alles.  

Aber, schmeiß die Kokosmatten wieder aus dem Teich raus. Besorge dir statt dessen lieber Ufer-/Taschenmatten oder einen Rasenteppich. Denn die Kokosmatten werden sich früher oder später in Wohlgefallen auflösen. 

Versuchs mal mit der Suchfunktion, dem Basiswissen ( siehe meine Signatur....) .  Ist zwar viel Lesestoff aber eben


----------

